# Why I am done watching The Colony, we've been duped



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Actors. You know the joke, I'm not a doctor I just play one on tv?

The Solar Tech everyone thinks is loud, well he's acting. He's been acting since 2000. Used to work on film crew before that. Michael Raines
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0707054/

This guy's been acting since 1997
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2599564/

As a matter of fact all the CAST  is listed as actors or actresses even if it is their first gig. If you look at Big Brother or Survivor all participants are listed as playing "themselves" not as actors.

I'm disgusted. I don't like being duped. They should not sell it as being a "real experiment" like they did.:flame: I've tapes the last 2 shows but I won't bother watching them and I surely will not watch the rest of the season. I do plan on e-mailing Discovery to express what I think about them trying to dupe me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

In reading his credits, his limited acting jobs had little to do with this show and he was a solar energy consultant on a few other shows-- doesn't sound like any 'smoking gun' to me.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

no, his resume says:



> Fabrication, engineering and prototyping of various designs /storefronts and display fixtures /artistic functional furniture /custom lighting /electric mechanical automation for residential use /stainless, bronze, sculptures and waterfalls (too numerous to mention, on display throughout LA) Worked with other high-profile artists such as Peter Shier, Laddie Bill and Brad How Prototyped and designed many products for mass marketing (can&#8217;t go into detail because this information is proprietary to our clients Worked on projects on his own, custom interior designs /art work /lighting /furniture /complex automated systems for home /custom bicycles /electric vehicles
> special skills bike builder,fabricator,inventor,artist,well versed in solar power, he is also very knowledgeable in the field of solar power and alternative fuels, also Michael Raines is an insatiable inventor with over dozen realistic inventions and holds the U.S. patent for a vitamin organizer.
> Employment Details
> 
> ...


I counted 18 movies he listed on his resume and more than 20 TV shows....... so it sounds like he's an actor who's dabbled in a few other areas - but he's really just an actor.........


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Of course it's acting. Who thinks that they could find a place in the middle of Los Angeles where you couldn't hear or see cars driving around - especially with their binoculars?

They know what's going on and they do their best to play along. The whole "WE LEFT A MAN BEHIND!!!" thing is play acting and tapping into past experiences and emotions.

They know it's not the end of the world and they know it's just an experiment. That seems obvious to me.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Where do you get the idea from what you posted that he's not a solar energy expert and general inventor/mechanic??


----------



## spiffydave (Mar 19, 2008)

Michael definitely has the skills he displays on the show. This is from his detailed IMDB resume:



> *Design & Engineering Resume*
> 
> Fabrication, engineering and prototyping of various designs /storefronts and display fixtures /artistic functional furniture /custom lighting /electric mechanical automation for residential use /stainless, bronze, sculptures and waterfalls (too numerous to mention, on display throughout LA) Worked with other high-profile artists such as Peter Shier, Laddie Bill and Brad How Prototyped and designed many products for mass marketing (can&#8217;t go into detail because this information is proprietary to our clients Worked on projects on his own, custom interior designs /art work /lighting /furniture /complex automated systems for home /custom bicycles /electric vehicles
> 
> ...


http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0707054/resume


----------



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

I quit watching after the second show... really? how convenient that they were in a wearhouse that "just happened" to have electrical converters and such in there. It was obviously stocked with the things they'd need. 

Too fake for me.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bah, all those "reality" shows are rigged, fixed, acted and staged. That's another reason I almost never watch TV. I like Survivorman sometimes, but that's about it. Man vs. wild sort of turned me off even that type of show.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I don't care if it's real or not, it still provides a lot of ideas and things to think about. 

It's obvious that some planning went into the show by the way they "just happen" to have all the stuff they need to build whatever they decide to build. Either they have it, or it's somewhere they can get it. Not very realistic in a real SHTF, but good TV. In some ways it reminds me of rats being trained to follow the maze to get to the reward. I think "rewards" such as the solar panels, traders, and other things are placed there to test their ability to use them in the test. They could have chosen other things from the trader instead of the generator and the chickens. I think the chickens was a good choice.

In the beginning they said it was an experiment. Didn't they say somewhere around day 21 that the actors involved were to the point they were starting to believe the simulation was real? 

I wouldn't call it totally fake, unless it was discovered that sometimes they go home at night, or otherwise move between the simulation and the real world or it turns out they have no experience in the "assigned" career history they claim to have. Isn't it meant to be a semi-controlled experiment using people who volunteered? 

Does it really matter if they really have the background they claim or if they are simply actors playing the rolls assigned? It's entertainment, that's why it's on TV. 

But I agree that if they lied about the "actors" backgrounds, then they aren't being honest... but think about it... how many honest people do you think are in that business???


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

Spinner said:


> ... how many honest people do you think are in that business???


You have a good point.


----------

